# What would you buy if you couldn't get a Honda?



## raptorchris (Aug 31, 2015)

I, like many others, am patiently waiting for my new Honda HSS. Halfway through last season I decided it was time for a new snowblower, but by then, it was too late. Dealers only had scraps left, and I wasn't going to buy crap just because it was in stock. Did all my research, and was torn between Ariens, Toro, and Husqvarna. I don't want an MTD, and I felt the HS Honda was lacking a few key features. Fast forward to September, and I see the new HSS has addressed all my issues. Although a bit out of my price range, I bit the bullet and ordered a HSS92ATD. I'm starting to get concerned about it. Countless delays, rumors of issues, and an unknown release date. Although I'm not at the point yet, I need to have a backup plan before anything else worth buying is sold out again. What are your thoughts?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

honestly i would wait and see how it turns out. im sure [email protected] could enlighten us on the issue


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Here's hoping the delay is nothing major *transmission* per the previous post but more re: the DC starter.

I would be concerned about a 1st year guinea pig if it was a trans issue.


----------



## raptorchris (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm not ready to jump ship yet. I belive the Honda is the best choice. I'm just gathering info so I have a plan if the Honda doesn't work out. They were supposed to be out early September, and new the date is mid November, with rumors of further delay. I don't believe all the rumors, but I'm not hearing anything good either. I don't know how long I'm willing to wait yet, but I am still going to wait.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

I do think there might be a ~problem~ that they can't put a firm grip on. And or maybe it's a simple part but they are having supply issues sourcing it from the manuf. Question is how big is the problem. If by now, there is not a committed date and it keeps getting pushed back, I would still be weary of buying a 1st year model. This is all speculative......

To each his own. Some may look at it and says, well, there is always the warranty. Just need to have it fixed if a service bulletin came out it. But then there is the hassle of bringing/getting it to the shop. etc.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Toro. You asked.


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

Honda has a pretty good rep when it comes to fixing problems on everything they sell. If something goes wrong, you better believe that they will fix it for you.

If you need a backup plan and you can't wait... MSRP is $2909 on that machine... Consider buying a Ariens Hydro Pro 28... It can be had around the $2,400 mark and if you buy now the warranty is extended to 5 years residential. If you are dead set on a track drive blower, Ariens does have the Hydro Pro Track 28, but that is $3,000. 

I almost bought one, but I saw the way the tracks were designed and I ran the other way. Honda's track setup was worlds above in simplicity and in what I perceived as ruggedness. Ariens looked like I could break it pretty easily. (Just my .02)

Now depending on how far North you are (near the Canadian border... You might even consider importing a Yamaha. But that would most likely break the bank. $3,128 USD for the 1028, and then shipping and import fees.


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

Probably used Honda


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

yarcraftman said:


> Probably used Honda


I think that defeats the point of the OP's question. New is New. Used no matter how well maintained, always has that air of mystery surrounding it.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I'd wait for the new Honda.
If it does not show up in time, I'd buy an inexpensive used blower (in good working condition) as a back up. 
Once I'm happy with the Honda, I'd sell the used one that I bought as a back up.

Just my $.02

:blowerhug::blowerhug::blowerhug:


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Skeet Shooter said:


> Honda has a pretty good rep when it comes to fixing problems on everything they sell. If something goes wrong, you better believe that they will fix it for you.
> 
> If you need a backup plan and you can't wait... MSRP is $2909 on that machine... Consider buying a Ariens Hydro Pro 28... It can be had around the $2,400 mark and if you buy now the warranty is extended to 5 years residential. If you are dead set on a track drive blower, Ariens does have the Hydro Pro Track 28, but that is $3,000.
> 
> ...


Remember last winter??? Get ready with a YAMAHA snowblower!! | snowblowers | City of Halifax | Kijiji

with the exchange rate per $, and as mentioned , the op's location, this would be a nice blower.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

It's a 171CC made in PRC if I recall snowblower though....

Not the same lineage as their other BIG beefy snowblowers (which I am not aware what CCO they are made in) - 1028 or 1232

At that same token, I don't believe nary of the GX engines are made in Japan, but it kinda ~kewl~ that the former HS series were all Japan built...


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

When you say the former HS series were all "Japan Built" I'm fairly certain my engine in my hs928 originated from Taiwan. Maybe the engine if from there but the product is fully assembled in Japan. Not sure on that though


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Skeet Shooter said:


> When you say the former HS series were all "Japan Built" I'm fairly certain my engine in my hs928 originated from Taiwan. Maybe the engine if from there but the product is fully assembled in Japan. Not sure on that though


Engines for the HS928 were manufactured at the Honda plant in Thailand, then shipped to Japan for final assembly into the snow blower. 

Pretty much all Honda engines 200cc and larger that are sold as loose engines or as part of a CBU (completely built unit) like a snow blower, generator, etc. are cast, machined, and assembled at the Honda Thailand plant.

For the new HSS 2-stage models, the Thailand plant will ship built engines to the Honda plant in Swepsonville for final assembly into the snow blower frame.


----------



## obthedog (Oct 16, 2015)

*Honda or ???*

I have been through this and ended up with a Honda once again. If I could not buy a new one I would just buy a used one. For me there is nothing like a track drive Honda. The price is painful but there is no doubt in my mind that in the end its less expensive. I have also been waiting for my HSS928 and found a local dealer that ordered early and had several non electric starts in stock. I also noticed he had a few 2015's at very good prices and was tempted to buy one of those. That could be an option for you. 

I am not looking forward to a big snow storm so I can report on how the HSS928 performs. Time will tell if its problematic compared to the made in Japan version. One thing is for sure, there are a few more motors and mechanical things that can break or wear out. Good luck


----------



## raptorchris (Aug 31, 2015)

The original HS series had a too many shortcomings to be considered for the price they get. The new HSS addressed all of them with increased housing height, increased impeller size, power steering, and larger tires (wheeled models), then added some nice to haves like LED light, electric chute control, piston assisted variable height (track models), and 12v electric start, all for the same price. I couldn't see myself getting the HS, new or used. If it's not the HSS, it will be another brand.
That being said, Robert finally gave an update with actual facts in another thread, and it doesn't seem too bad. Looks like I won't need to resort to plan B.


----------



## Bob_S (Oct 20, 2015)

I already paid for mine in full some weeks ago. My dealer told me he would lend me a snow blower if need be. Even with this verbal commitment, I am very concerned that Honda will not deliver this year and if my dealer reneges, I am screwed. I like a lot of people here sold a two year old Honda to make room for this new design. How about an ETA we can count on ??????? Or tells us its not happening this year. What else can one assume with all the erroneous dates we have been given. From talking with my dealer, he is just as much in the dark as we are.:RantExplode:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Powershift! Need I say more.k:*


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Ariens or Toro. 

You might not want to jump ship just yet but you might want to think about prepping whatever you have in the garage for another season just in case :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## AesonVirus (Aug 24, 2015)

Went in looking for an Ariens Platinum 30 SHO - left with a Honda HSS928ATD on order


----------



## Bob_S (Oct 20, 2015)

The problem is many of us have a machine "on order" and so far this has not meant much if anything. In stock units that some dealers have, may not be sellable due to requiring rework.

From what I understand, the day someone can actually take home a machine has yet to be seen. I hope your promised date holds true.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

What would I buy? I bought a Husqvarna. Why? It's the dealer applied PDI and freight tax that killed any notion of me buying another Honda. I don't know about other places but where I live you can't buy a new Honda at the dealership for the advertised price so for me that's a deal breaker. I looked at Ariens, Toro, and Husqvarna and none of those dealers had additional charges above and beyond the advertised price. In the end I went with the Husqvarna because I liked the dealership.


----------



## raptorchris (Aug 31, 2015)

There have been a few Honda deliveries. They may or may not have to go back to the dealer for repair once parts become available.
I have 2 Husqvarna dealers near me. 1 aslo sells Ariens, the other also sells Toro. They both tolde the same thing, they don't bother with Husqvarna, as Toro and Ariens sell much better. They could order 1, but didn't really know much about them, good or bad. On paper, the 300 series looks great.
The local Honda dealeralso sells Ariens. He told me Ariens makes an awesome $1,000-$1,800 machine, but when it comes to the more expensive machines, Honda make a better unit.
I ordered my Honda online with a group of other people (7 snowblowers total, 5 Ariens 2Hondas) to get a discount, free shipping, no sales tax, and no setup fee.
And here we all are, all waiting for the magic phone call or email letting us know the Honda is on the way. From what others have posted, they are starting to ship any time now. Here's hoping!


----------



## dddusn (Oct 20, 2015)

I laughed at this thread a few week back. Now I am sitting here figuring out what to buy! 

the 1332TAS is going to feel like a consolation prize now. What's the sweetest thing left on the market?


----------



## Gondo (Nov 1, 2015)

If you can afford it the Honda has no competition. And if you have a dealer nearby service can be done easily assuming you want to pay the price . If you have a Yamaha dealer nearby they perform as well as a Honda. 

There is no close 2nd to those 2. Distant 3rd. I'd say Ariens Pro models and then Toro would be 4th. I've owned and used all except a Yamaha.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

No competition ?? I think the folks at Zaugg could make a point on the Honda being the consolation prize or even ugly step child for those that can't afford one of their machines.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Honda has no competition? Honda always has competition. They are not the only player on the field. They have all the players to contend with at any price point. I have Honda power equipment. They're pretty good, but so is my rebranded generic hardware store equipment that cost 1/4 of the price of a Honda. According to the guy below, who makes a living repairing ALL brands, finds Honda blowers difficult to work on and have expensive replacement parts. Cost of ownership might not matter to some people but to others it does. I'm not a fan boy of any brand. I bought mine on the reputation of the dealer. Additional dealer charges such as freight and PDI like I find at Honda stores are deal breakers for me so that's one lost sale to Honda and it's dealership. The competition won that one.


----------

